
David Maurer, the Dean of Criminal Language - 80mph
https://crimereads.com/david-maurer-the-dean-of-criminal-language/
======
mirimir
> A “speed ball” was a “shot in the arm” into the “main line,” describing
> drugs injected into a primary vein.

Huh? A "speed ball" is specifically cocaine or methamphetamine, plus morphine
or heroin.

~~~
yodon
Today yes, in the past no. Language changes over time.

